
“We call it RSS” – an ambitious founder raises $400M at $8b valuation - todsacerdoti
https://www.theolognion.com/we-call-it-rss/
======
rvz
Too funny. In other related SV parody news to give you a great big laugh: [0]

[0] [https://www.theolognion.com/vc-hospitalized-for-
overexciteme...](https://www.theolognion.com/vc-hospitalized-for-
overexcitement-after-hearing-about-serverless-no-code-nosql-blockchain-
startup/)

